# axminster drum sander for sale



## pinkyinboro (26 Dec 2008)

Hi 
having a clear out
i am selling my axminster drum sander
capacity 630mm wide and 125mm depth
its only 14 months old
great for sanding doors and panels
2 rollers so you can use 2 different sandpaper grits
i will try and post some pictures on here in a few days

it does have a little dent on the front but its only cosmetic

viewing welcome

look at the axminster website to see specification

open to offers or maybe a part exchange on a decent bandsaw

cheers 
Chris


----------



## DaveL (26 Dec 2008)

Chris,

Telling us where the machine is would help when deciding if the journey is not too long.


----------



## pinkyinboro (26 Dec 2008)

my workshop is in Middlesbrough
its the senior drum sander
cheers


----------



## wizer (26 Dec 2008)




----------



## pinkyinboro (26 Dec 2008)

cheers wizer


----------



## markus (27 Dec 2008)

single or 3 phase? what sort of money we lookin at?? cheers,mark


----------



## wizer (27 Dec 2008)

doesn't look like Axi do 3 Phase version. I'd love to have the room for one. I'm going to make one next year.


----------



## BradNaylor (28 Dec 2008)

It's a great little machine. I've got the same model and use it every day.

They don't come up second-hand very often so anyone who makes a lot of doors and/or panels should think very seriously about this.

They are about £1100 new.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/src/froogle/ ... -23258.htm

It does take up a bit of space, though. My solution is to place it next to my planer/thicknesser, so using the same infeed and outfeed space.






Cheers
Dan


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Dec 2008)

Dan, 

I recognise those windows! 
Seen them somewhere else. (Not physically!) In a mag maybe? 

Now you will tell me you have posted pics of your shop before...


----------



## John. B (28 Dec 2008)

That's what I call a serious set of woody machines.

John. B


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Dec 2008)

anybody else interested in this drum sander??
might have to put it on ebay


----------



## wizer (30 Dec 2008)

I was playing with it in Axminster today, it's a big old machine but looks quality.

I'd say eBay was your best bet. Wish I had the space.


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Dec 2008)

cheers wizer
i wish i lived closer to an axminster store
cheers
chris


----------



## Sawdust (30 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":337shogs said:


> Dan,
> 
> I recognise those windows!
> Seen them somewhere else. (Not physically!) In a mag maybe?
> ...



That could well be my favourite workshop pic ever. I could happily live there!


----------



## wizer (30 Dec 2008)

if Dan enters Secret Santa next year, I'll get him a vacuum cleaner...


----------



## pinkyinboro (30 Dec 2008)

i have looked at loads of pictures of the forums workshops and i cant belive how tidy there are
mine has dust shavings everywhere

and yes i have dust extractors

i am trying to have a change around and everything is upside down at the moment
when its ready i will show you all a real workshop ha ha only joking


must be nice to work with the sun light poking though them windows


----------



## Jake (30 Dec 2008)

wizer":1j60rtzw said:


> if Dan enters Secret Santa next year, I'll get him a vacuum cleaner...



I'm sure he has one already, somewhere. It's the operator that's needed - maybe instead post yourself, dressed in your favourite pinney, up there for a day.


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Dec 2008)

Sawdust":1wnpmyod said:


> Benchwayze":1wnpmyod said:
> 
> 
> > Dan,
> ...



There's more!

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... t=dans+den

And yes, you're right. It does need a tidy up!

Dan


----------



## wizer (31 Dec 2008)

Do you know what. My workshop is prety much the same. But I really enjoy having a good clean up every now and then. I'd love to have the money to invest in a top notch extraction system. But then I also want a domino and a lathe and a shed for a lathe and and


----------



## johnwatts (15 Jan 2012)

Hi. do you still have the axminster drum sander for sale?
If so could you give ma an idea of how much?
You can contact me on 07946914607 I live in york so not too far to collect.
Regards John


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2012)

johnwatts":rmgd2bh9 said:


> Hi. do you still have the axminster drum sander for sale?
> If so could you give ma an idea of how much?
> You can contact me on 07946914607 I live in york so not too far to collect.
> Regards John




John 

This add was posted over 3 years ago 

Post subject: axminster drum sander for sale
PostPosted: Fri Dec 26, 2008 7:36 pm


----------



## BradNaylor (15 Jan 2012)

First time I've logged on in 12 months and there's a thread on the first page by Pinky the Plagiarist!  

Of course it's three years old - he wouldn't have the nerve to come back!


----------



## mailee (15 Jan 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I just looked at the title and author and thought just the same thing Brad...how dare he! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MickCheese (15 Jan 2012)

BradNaylor":10py39uj said:


> First time I've logged on in 12 months and there's a thread on the first page by Pinky the Plagiarist!
> 
> Of course it's three years old - he wouldn't have the nerve to come back!



And you have been missed!

Welcome back.

Mick


----------

